# mitchell co???



## swgahunter (Dec 21, 2007)

does anyone have info on whats going on in mitchell co?bucks chasing does?does chasing bucks???


----------



## mudslingerford (Dec 21, 2007)

buck chasin does, ive seen a lot of does over towards captain franks, and that peanut mill, not a lot of big bucks over there though, i seen one biggun on the other side of pelham off john collins rd, good luck


----------



## swgahunter (Dec 22, 2007)

thank.going to try to hunt some moreover christmas week.have not been in the woods lately due to work.


----------

